
Apple Legal Process Guidelines [pdf] - aburan28
http://www.apple.com/legal/privacy/law-enforcement-guidelines-us.pdf
======
sjwright
_" For an in-person data extraction process, Apple requires that the law
enforcement agent bring a FireWire hard drive with a storage capacity of at
least two times the memory capacity for the iOS device."_

FireWire hard drive? In 2016?

~~~
supercoder
That's brilliant. Have fun with that FBI.

------
glaberficken
Really insightful as it details exactly what they record and don't for each
product and what they can extract if needed. All in plain English.

The world really needs user friendly end-to-end encrypted email.

Could someone point me to what is the state of the art on solving that
problem?

~~~
dandelion_lover
I guess you are searching for this:

[https://emailselfdefense.fsf.org/en/](https://emailselfdefense.fsf.org/en/)

~~~
glaberficken
Well, thanks, that must be the best guide I've seen on how to use GnuPG.

But I'm talking about something that is usable to the lowest common
denominator computer user.

I understand that in that scenario you will have to give away some security in
the form of trust in some software to gain convenience.

Was just wondering what the most promising solutions to this seem to be?

~~~
tptacek
There are no promising solutions to this problem. Email is always going to be
hazardous.

